# ماهو برنامج catia



## stanpilos (11 مايو 2010)

*CATIA
برنامج كاتيا هو أقوى برامج الرسم والتصميم الميكانيكى قاطبة وذلك فى الاستفتاء السنوى لبرامج الكاد. للأسف الشديد فهو غير مشهور فى الوطن العربى لانه ببساطة لم يدخل أحد مصنع Airbus أو Toyta كى يسأل عن البرنامج الذى يستخدموه ولكن الكثير من الوكلاء والمصنعين الصغار يدخلون المصانع الصغيرة فى الخارج فيجدون البرامج الصغيرة وبالتالى من هنا جاء إنتشار البرامج الصغير و التى يطلق عليه Medium End User أو Medium Market. <ميع شركات السيارات باإستثناء مرسيدس و جميع شركات الطائرات و بناء السفن تسخدم كاتيا. أنشىء فى السبعينيات بواسطة شركة Marcel Dassault Avion للطائرات و تم طرحة للسوق عام 1981 بواسطة IBM. كاتيا يدخل ضمن برامج PLM أى Product Lifecycle Management. كاتيا أو CATIA هو إختصار Computer Aided Three Dimensional Interactive Application. و هو من القوى المطلقة والسهولة وجمال واجهة البرنامج سواء الرسم الميكانيكى و رسم الأسطح و ألواح الصاج المشكلة و دراسة حركة الميكانيزمات وحساب السرعات والعجلات و الفك والتركيب السينيمائى للتجميعات الميكانيكية و دراسة الأجهادات بكل أنواعها سوا الاستاتيكية او الديناميكية أو عمل محاكاة التصادم و دراسة الأحمال الناتجة عن حركات الميكانيزمات وهو الذى يتقنة النادر فى الوطن العربى (على حد علمى) و قوة البرنامج ليس فقط فى استنتاج الرسم الهندسى من التجميعات ولكن بربط الرسم الهندسى ببعضة فى الماكينات الكبيرة وإمكانية كتابة الماكروز و الاوتوميشن (برمجة البرنامج ليوافق احتياجاتك) وعمل محاكاة التشغيل للإجزاء التى سوف يتم تصنيعها على ماكينات ال CNC ورسم أنابيب التكييف HVAC و رسم ال Pipes و رسم الدوائر الكهربية و حتى الأسلاك الكهربية المارة خلال التصميمات و استنتاج ال Schemes من الدوائر الهيدروليكية و عمل اللحامات و دراسة الComposite materials و تصميم ورسم إسطمبات الصاج والبلاستيك وتخطيط المصانع و حتلى دراسة حركة العمال داخل المصنع... ولهذا هو أكبر برامج ال PLM . أعم البرنامج للعام الثامن على التوالى. يمكن لمن يريد التميز فى المستقبل أن يبدأ كبيرا و يتعلم ما يفيده من هذا البرنامج. ينافس كاتيا فى العالم برنامج إن إكس الشهير و برنامج برو إنجينير. لمن يريد الاستفسار:
يمكنكم مراسلتى على :
[email protected]
0109017069
م\محمد عطيه عبد السلام*


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ageb (14 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي نحن نتعلمه الان في جامعة الملك سعود قسم الهندسه الصناعيه واستخدم عندنا في تصميم السياره السعوديه غزال 1


----------



## سامر جمول (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا صديقي .....


----------



## amato alra7man (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## issaaa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

سبحان الله عدد خلقه وزنه عرشه ومداد كلماتك


----------



## الملك فيصل (8 أبريل 2012)

والله البرنامج كبير ومفيد جداً وربنا يقدرنا علي تعلمه والاستفادة منه 
ولك الشكر ....................


----------



## korzaty (9 أبريل 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng_325 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m7mad8966 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي من بعد اذنك اذا عندك شي كتاب عن البرنامج بكون ممنونك او شي رسمات وشكرا سلفااا


----------



## زهير موسى (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم مشكور جدا على هزه المعلومه سوف ابدا دراسة هزا البرنامج مع زملائى فى الجامعة انشاء الله يوم 20 فى هزا الشهر أرجو أذا كان عندك مطبوعه عن هزا البرنامج


----------



## 87ahmedhussein (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خير علي المعلومة بس لو تكرمت تساعدنا في إيجاد كتب بالعربي لشرح البرنامج بالتفصيل


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (22 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد حقا


----------



## freemanghassan (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. 

لمن يريد تحميل البرنامج .. 
يمكنكم إتحميله من الرابط التالي

http://kickass.to/catia-p2-v5r20-ga-sp0-win32-t3901514.html

حياكم الله


----------

